# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #28



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week the guys are back! In this episode we talk about a damn dam, Denton becomes a preacher and Squatch has a movie review.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-02-12T22_10_13-08_00

Missed any other shows? Check them out here:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You want to take shots at little girls, Chicago? You vile, filthy pieces of garbage? Why don't y'all take a trip down to Southeast Alabama? Try me, you vile, vermin. You'll find it hard to find me ready to take you on. Take me, head to head, if you have the spine for it. Maybe, you prefer little girls.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Threat of Oroville spillway collapse lessens as thousands evacuate from Marysville, Yuba, Butte and Sutter counties | The Sacramento Bee

News from The Associated Press

Girls, 11 and 12, critically wounded in Saturday shootings less than 30 minutes apart - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, unless Sas edited for me, I dropped a partial F-bomb. I didn't keep a check on my emotions and allowed myself to get a little too mad. 
Nothing like children being harmed to get me angry.

How do you reach people who have no respect for life; not even the lives of children?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*Bump*

Bumping this thread in case any of you missed we were back this week.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I find it amusing that we have as many listeners in Africa as we do in North America.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> You want to take shots at little girls, Chicago? You vile, filthy pieces of garbage? Why don't y'all take a trip down to Southeast Alabama? Try me, you vile, vermin. You'll find it hard to find me ready to take you on. Take me, head to head, if you have the spine for it. Maybe, you prefer little girls.


That was a good rant Denton. I was proud of you. I also liked Squatch's idea of telling the libtards that Trump was holding a rally below the damn dam. Well done boys!

You need to try and get Ann Coulter as a guest. But Denton, that night you will have to suspend your language filter. As I understand, Coulter can cuss the paint off the walls and you definitely would not want to edit that out.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Another good show. Thanks.

@Sasquatch Hey man, don't give up so easily. Go for top billing!

@Denton Wouldn't have taken you for a feminist. Keep freeing those women.


----------

